# Kona minute -> 2 kids on the back?



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello,

We have 2 kids and since the youngest is getting to big to sit in front, we want a bike where the 2 can get on the back.

The youngest would need a child seat and the oldest could do with just a back support.

I saw picture of the Kona Ute with this setup, but really dont want a bike as bog as the Ute.
Anyone know if a setup like this works on a minute?

Thanks


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I think you could squeeze 2 kids on it, but not with one in a car seat. Have you looked at trailers? My sister has 4 kids and my brother-in-law tows two of them in a trailer. He too didn't want to use a longtail bike for the two kids.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Took a quick look at trailers before, but just dont like the idea... Cars coming from the back, not seeing the trailer...

Big advantage would be that i can use a normal bike.

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

I have a Ute and 2 boys. After sticking them both on the back of it, I cant imagine trying it on something smaller and thats without anything but a back support at the very rear


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Did some searching and still find the ute to be to large. Think I will go for the 'new' 2015 minute.

Anyone familiar with sizing? Im 1,83m (about 6'2" i guess). The wife is 1,75m and it would be great if she would also fit. But it will be me whos going to do +/- 80k per week on it.
So 18" or 20"??
I have a 19" kona unit that fits me perfectly

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## hendricks97 (Aug 7, 2013)

Im also 6'2" and my wife is 5'4". We have the 18". Its a bit big for her, and a bit small for me, so the QR on the seatpost gets quite the workout.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

hendricks97 said:


> Im also 6'2" and my wife is 5'4". We have the 18". Its a bit big for her, and a bit small for me, so the QR on the seatpost gets quite the workout.


But not too small? Just googled... 1,83m is 6' so im a bit smaller.

Will try to get the store to order an 18" to try. Thats the problem in the netherlands. Just a few kona dealers, and those who are dealer dont have a Minute in stock


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

I have a Surly Big Dummy, and at that length, with one 2 y.o. in a seat and a 4 y.o. on the bench, I accomplish this with maybe 2-3 spare inches. It is quite a load too. Unsure I'd want to do that on a smaller bike.


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

I would get a UTE or a yuba mondo, I think the minute would be just to small and unstable with a car seat and another child as well. Also I would be afraid of hitting the child whose chramed in there when getting on and off the bike.....


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Saw a blog in the internet where they put 2 kids on the minute. The oldest on the back would need to hold on to the younger..... Seems fine for the short trips. For the longer trips i will get a trailer.

The ute is just to bulky for me and read plenty of reviews that the minute just handles like a normal (maybe a but heavy) bike

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Trower (Apr 27, 2009)

Well good luck;-) I would say try out a longtail if you have a chance they really don't handle badly, and loaded they handle way better than a loaded normal bike.


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

We dont really have cargobikes in the Netherlands, besides the bakfiets and I really dont want a bike like that. And every kona is on special order. The only other available is the surly. But they dont sell it anywhere near me

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Cif said:


> We dont really have cargobikes in the Netherlands, besides the bakfiets and I really dont want a bike like that. And every kona is on special order. The only other available is the surly. But they dont sell it anywhere near me
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


I don't know how it works there, but here in the U.S. you can buy a Surly at a non-Surly dealer as long as they have an account with the parts distributor QBP, who owns Surly. I'm not sure if QBP operates there but perhaps whatever distributor your bike shop uses can get one?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats the kind of seat we have now, but the youngest is getting to big to go on front....

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

How about a front seat?

Yepp Mini Seat

One up front, one back.


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Cif said:


> Thats the kind of seat we have now, but the youngest is getting to big to go on front....
> 
> Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


Ah. Well, for what's it's worth, I think my Big Dummy handles just fine. It's long, yes, but handles quick enough for me. Don't sacrifice the comfort or safety of your kids because you want something ultra nimble. 

But most versatile set up would be a regular bike and a trailer, as Trower already mentioned. I thought Netherlands had a good/safe bike lanes? I have a trailer and use a flag out back. I don't think using a trailer makes you more prone to be hit by a car. If they can't see a trailer, they won't see you, either.

Second option would be a trailer bike on a minute--one on the back and one on the bike.

Folder 1 Trail-a-Bike: Bike Trailers | Free Shipping at L.L.Bean


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Well... Here it is










Rides very well and 18" is definatly the best size

And should be able to fit both kids... Although the oldest should go on the wooden bord










Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

First little adjustment...
Dont wanna drill in the original deck














































Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## formulate (Jul 1, 2008)

With the child seat placed like that, where will your older child sit?


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

This is prototyping 

Will get my other seat by mail today and ill adjust (or rebuilt) this deck

Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

Well 2 kids fit... With enough space for the 2year old on the back




























Sent from my Moto G using Tapatalk


----------



## phsycle (Apr 14, 2011)

Not trying to rain on your parade, but man, that looks like a kid torture machine. But maybe it works/looks better in person. Hope it works out, because my kid loves riding on the back of the Big Dummy.


----------



## MAM (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi Cif, I am trying to make the same with my bike (2 toddler back seats in a 18" bike), but no where I could find the second little seat you put in between in your pic. (not the yepp one but the other one in the middle). Could you please help me to know from where can I order it, like you did!! Thank you, Maz


----------



## Cif (Jan 6, 2013)

MAM said:


> Hi Cif, I am trying to make the same with my bike (2 toddler back seats in a 18" bike), but no where I could find the second little seat you put in between in your pic. (not the yepp one but the other one in the middle). Could you please help me to know from where can I order it, like you did!! Thank you, Maz


No idea if you still need an answer, but both seats are Yepp's.

Maybe not available where you are???

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ger.man.dan. (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi there, thanks a lot for sharing this! I am also intending to do the same and was wondering if you and your kids are still happy with the set up? Also, I might just use the MinUte Deck, s. http://com.konaworld.com/wp-content...ild-Seat-Compatible-Deck-Consumer-Version.pdf, rather than carving and drilling a completely new deck. That should work as well, right? Thanks a lot in advance for a short answer!


----------

